# Training Ukrainian pilots in Canada?



## Prairie canuck (14 May 2022)

Is this possible and if yes how many could Canada accommodate at a time? I take it for granted they would be pre-qualified to a certain extent.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 May 2022)

Prairie canuck said:


> Is this possible and if yes how many could Canada accommodate at a time? I take it for granted they would be pre-qualified to a certain extent.


IMHO Unless they are receiving CF-18s in the near future, by the time we were able to rearrange facilities, equipment, maintenance, clearances, and personnel; it might be too little too late.

I don't foresee a BCATP style establishment popping up in Canada in the 21st century unless a lot of people got really cool with a lot of things being done expensively, very quickly.


----------



## Prairie canuck (14 May 2022)

They would have to pre qualify/train on each different platform but would the "systems" interoperability be something they can carry from say the F18 to the F16 or Rafale or Griffen?
There's numerous reports that they would like to start training now even if new platforms (new to them) are off in the future which prompted me to ask this question.
Ukrainians seem pretty adept at learning to use any NATO equipment they've been given so far..


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 May 2022)

Prairie canuck said:


> They would have to pre qualify/train on each different platform but would the "systems" interoperability be something they can carry from say the F18 to the F16 or Rafale or Griffen?


Not a pilot, aircrew, maint, or air Ops...so I won't stray too far out of my lane here. As a Tech though... interoperability is not interchangeability. Just because the interface in one system is the same/similar from one platform to another; doesn't mean it works the exact same way on the backend with all platforms.



Prairie canuck said:


> There's numerous reports that they would like to start training now even if new platforms (new to them) are off in the future which prompted me to ask this question.
> Ukrainians seem pretty adept at learning to use any NATO equipment they've been given so far..


As I said above, you can do anything under the sun when money and time are no object. In this case, they are.

We have no idea what platforms they could receive and it would be extremely costly to facilitate this intensity/diversity of training. Unless NATO or the U.S. dropped a mint to "make it happen, Canada" I see zero ability for Canada to do this.


----------



## Prairie canuck (14 May 2022)

Thanks, very informative, appreciate it.


----------



## YZT580 (14 May 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Not a pilot, aircrew, maint, or air Ops...so I won't stray too far out of my lane here. As a Tech though... interoperability is not interchangeability. Just because the interface in one system is the same/similar from one platform to another; doesn't mean it works the exact same way on the backend with all platforms.
> 
> 
> As I said above, you can do anything under the sun when money and time are no object. In this case, they are.
> ...


More like zero capability.  Our training system has been downgraded to a very limited number per year.  We do have the airspace however should we make this part of our rebuild aid for Ukraine.  Goose for instance but it would take a lot of time and a lot of money.  Ukraine however needs aircraft not aircrew from what I have read.  Until they decide on a platform or receive a new platform it is all hypothetical.


----------

